# Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen



## Anglerboard-Team (17. Oktober 2006)

Hir gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Achim_68 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

Da hat sich einer einen üblen Scherz erlaubt, der ihm teuer zu stehen kommt, falls herauskommt, wer es war... klassischer Fall von Eigentor, würde ich sagen


----------



## arno (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

Urkundenfälschung!
Na dann mal rann und dem jenigen ne schöne Anzeige aufstecken.

Auf was für nen Blödsinn so manche Leute kommen!
Und verdienen noch nicht mal Geld durch sowas.


----------



## uziegler (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

Könnte das ein Versuch der "Rache" über nicht positive Meldungen aus dem Forum zum Thema c........r.i..o sein?

#t


----------



## Lachsy (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

mich würde von der mail mal der erweiterte kompletter header intressieren, da kann man so machnes rauslesen


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

Die E-Mail-Adresse ist die selbe.
Geht dieses überhaupt.
Ich meine, dass jemand außer ich selber eine Mail mit meiner Adresse versenden kann.
Es sei denn er  hat an meinem Rechner gesessen, oder ich war es doch selber.
Na mal abwarten.


----------



## Lachsy (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

ne knurri, email-adressen kannste fälschen,
deshalb immer mein Rat den erweiterten header ansehn.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Monsterqualle (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*



Lachsy schrieb:


> ne knurri, email-adressen kannste fälschen,
> deshalb immer mein Rat den erweiterten header ansehn.
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
Was nicht alles möglich ist |kopfkrat 

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass Ihr den Verursacher ausfindig macht.


----------



## Lachsy (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

nachzulesen zb hier http://www.wdr.de/themen/computer/internet/email/index.jhtml


----------



## Monsterqualle (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

@ Lachsy

Danke für den Link.
Man lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

'ne E-Mail verschicken und dabei 'nen falschen Absender angeben ist (fast) genau so einfach, wie einen falschen Absender auf einen Brief zu schreiben.
Trotzdem: Im Header steht natürlich noch viel mehr drin, aber wer E-Mail-Absender faked, macht das wahrscheinlich gründlich genug. Da glaub ich kaum, dass Du Glück hast, Lachsy



			
				Anglerboard-Team in der Mitteilung schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden mit unseren technischen Möglichkeiten versuchen den Absender zu ermitteln und dann ebenfalls rechtliche Schritte einleiten.


 Warum erst selbst ermitteln? Eine Anzeige kann doch ohnehin so oder so gestellt werden.


----------



## Lachsy (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

das ganze hört sich für mich irgendwie wie ein persönlicher angriff gegen Thomas an...............die komische millionärs aktion und auch das jetzt hier?

Naja mein kleiner Dortmunder kennst doch den spruch " hab schon pferde vor der Apotheke kotzen sehn " 

naja gewisse sachen wir er darin nicht fälschen können 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Big Rolly (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*



uziegler schrieb:


> Könnte das ein Versuch der "Rache" über nicht positive Meldungen aus dem Forum zum Thema c........r.i..o sein
> 
> #t




Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt... lauter Schelme hier ?? :q




Lachsy schrieb:


> mich würde von der mail mal der erweiterte kompletter header intressieren, da kann man so machnes rauslesen




War auch mein erster Gedanke.. 
hab grad heute von der "Telekom" bekommen das ich noch 440 €uro nachzahlen soll.

Und das obwohl kein Telefon/Internet-Anschluss auf meinen Namen läuft

und was sag ich keine mail von Telekom, sichtbar am header und als ich Anhang aufmachen wollte hat mailprogramm alarm gemeldet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

Zum Thema anzeigen:
Ich kanns nicht, da mir kein Schaden entstanden ist.

DAV und/oder ne allgemeine Strafanzeige bringt erst dann was, wenn wir Daten haben (wie von Laxy gesagt aus dem Header o.ä.).

Denn ne Anzeige gegen unbekannt verschwindet innerhalb von Tagen im Papierkorb, da braucht man sich nix vormachen.

Von wegen persönlicher Rache:
Kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, da bestimmt Leute gerade auf verschiedensten Wegen versuchen mir Schwierigkeiten zu machen - immer gut wenn man da vernünftig arbeitet und nichts zu befürchten hat bzw. alles entsprechend erklären/nachweisen kann......

Über Personen schweig ich mich da mal aus.......




> Trotzdem: Im Header steht natürlich noch viel mehr drin, aber wer E-Mail-Absender faked, macht das wahrscheinlich gründlich genug. Da glaub ich kaum, dass Du Glück hast, Lachsy


Bei der bisher zu Tage getretenen Intelligenz mancher dieser Aktionen gegen mich habe ich die sicher nicht ganz unbegründete Hoffnung, dass der Herr/die Dame, der/die dieses verbrochen haben mag, auch da nicht clever genug war um alle Daten entsprechend unkenntlich zu machen - man wird sehen, ist alles in Arbeit.

Davon ab:
Um das klarzustellen, sowohl zwischen dem Anglerboard  -wie auch mir in Person - und dem DAV (in Persona Herr Winkel und Herr Mikulin) besteht schon seit längerem eine gemeinsame Arbeit bei Veröffentlichungen, Zielen und Diskussionen.

Herrn Winkel selber habe ich schon persönlich kennen gelernt, ich denke dass ich nichts falsches sage, wenn ich behaupte, wir wären gut miteinander ausgekommen.

Herr Mikulin hat mich heute persönlich angerufen, um mich zu informieren dass nicht nur diese Mail nicht von ihm stammt, sondern er zum einen das Anglerboard als Kommunikationsmittel schätzt und dies zum zweiten weiterhin von Seiten des DAV (mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln) weiter ausbauen will.

Kann sich also jeder selber sein Bild machen.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

Also das ist ein sehr eindeutiger Fake meine Herren......

Mir ist schonmal die Wortwahl ins Auge gefallen, die nicht wirklich dem entspricht, was es darstellen soll. Zudem sind auch Rechtsschreibfehler enthalten, was einen unprofessionellen Eindruck macht.

@ Thomas...... irgendwie haste du dir Feinde gemacht, aber wie *gg*

Ob das was nit xxxxinfo.de zu tun hat ?


----------



## Micky (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*



Big Rolly schrieb:


> hab grad heute von der "Telekom" bekommen das ich noch 440 €uro nachzahlen soll.


 
Bei mir waren es 688 Euro und ein paar zerdrückte....#c  :m 

Hab natürlich, pflichtbewusst wie ich bin, *SOFORT* überwiesen und zusätzlich die angehänge Rechnung.pdf.exe geöffnet  |supergri


*Zum Thema:* Muss man über die angebliche Mail vom DAV disskutieren? 
Reicht nicht einfach der Hinweis das hier was gefaked wurde. Es ist doch inzwischen schon alles geklärt, oder?

Es besteht in meinen Augen nämlich die Gefahr, dass User durch unbedachte Äußerungen in Konflikt mit einer *www-punkt-INFO S*eite kommen (könnten), was in meinen Augen unnötig wäre. Ihr wisst ja, "FEIND" liest mit...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*



> Zum Thema: Muss man über die angebliche Mail vom DAV disskutieren?
> Reicht nicht einfach der Hinweis das hier was gefaked wurde. Es ist doch inzwischen schon alles geklärt, oder?
> 
> Es besteht in meinen Augen nämlich die Gefahr, dass User durch unbedachte Äußerungen in Konflikt mit einer www-punkt-INFO Seite kommen (könnten), was in meinen Augen unnötig wäre. Ihr wisst ja, "FEIND" liest mit...


Vorsicht schadet nie - wir, respektive ich selber - habe deswegen in keinster Weise irgendwas behauptet was nicht belegbar wäre.

Was jedem anderen auch anzuempfehlen würde.

Ansonsten sind wir am ermitteln und kommen Stück für Stück weiter........

Entsprechende Infos gibts, sobald relevant und veröffentlichungstauglich.


----------



## Big Rolly (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*



Micky schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es 688 Euro und ein paar zerdrückte....#c  :m



Siehste das kommt bestimmt von den 0190ern  :q:q


----------



## Honeyball (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

Naja, Thomas, "kein Schaden" kann man nicht gerade sagen, oder hast Du Dich etwa nicht darüber geärgert.

Wo ich Dir widersprechen muss, ist Deine Aussage mit "verschwindet innerhalb von Tagen im Papierkorb". Wenn Du eine Anzeige stellst, bekommst Du -spätestens auf Nachfrage, normalerweise aber sofort-  eine sogenannte "Tagebuchnummer" und die Information, welcher Staatsanwaltschaft das Ganze zugeleitet wird. Diese stellt dann nach einer gewissen Wartezeit zwar das Verfahren ein, kann es aber jederzeit wieder aufnehmen, wenn es neue Erkenntnisse oder erfolgreiche Ermittlungen in irgendeiner Form und egal von wem gibt.
Was hast Du/hat das Board/haben wir davon?
Wenn es eine weitere Störung oder einen weiteren Angriff gegen Dich/das Board/uns gibt und der Täter ermittelt wird, gerät er automatisch in den Kreis der Verdächtigen zu vorangegangenen Aktionen und muss sich dafür mit verantworten. Straf- wie zivilrechtlich hat das dann deutliche Konsequenzen für ihn.

Abgesehen davon ist das, was hier geschehen ist, eine Straftat. Da bin ich immer dafür, die zuständigen Behörden zu informieren, egal, ob eine Chance besteht, den Täter zu ermitteln oder nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

"Ärgern" ist bloss halt kein rechtlicher Schaden, da bin ich ja selber schuld, wenn ich mich ärgern lasse )

Ansonsten sind wir am ermitteln und kommen Stück für Stück weiter........

Entsprechende Infos gibts, sobald relevant und veröffentlichungstauglich.


----------



## Andy007 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*



Lachsy schrieb:


> mich würde von der mail mal der erweiterte kompletter header intressieren, da kann man so machnes rauslesen


 
Wenn es kein Dummbeutel war, dann ist der Header auch "gefakte"....:g


----------



## Acipenser (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

Ganz kurz mein Senf dazu:
- Rechtschreibfehler: die machen wir alle mal, auch in eMails, die Wortwahl kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich den Schreibstil von Herrn Mikulin nicht kenne, das würde mich so nicht stutzig machen
- ärgerlich ist das allemal und raubt einem den Frieden. Selbst wenn sich ein Mensch mal über einen Kommentar eines anderen ärgern würde, ist das noch lange kein Grund Attacken zu starten. Wenn das ein Straftatbestand ist, dann ab zum Staatsanwalt. Unter zivilisierten Menschen im 3. Jahrtausend sollten Konflikte eigentlich eher mit direkter Kommunikation aus dem Weg geräumt werden können. (Ich weiß, ich träume süß)
- mir stellt sich die Frage, ob nicht Her Mikulin Strafanzeige stellen muss, da die falsche Verwendung seiner Identität zuerst einmal für ihn eine Bedrohung seines guten Names darstellt.

- Spoofing nennt man das Verschleiern der Herkunft und damit auch das Verschleiern der Absender Adresse, ein intelligenter Spamfilter sollte das aber erkennen können. Die Chance einer Aufdeckung des tatsächlichen Absenders besteht.
- die Telekom Rechnung ist scheinbar heute Nacht verschickt worden und enthält einen Trojaner. Die gängigen Virenscanner haben den morgens noch nicht erkennen können. Grundsätzlich Achtung bei solchen eMails -> Anhänge auf gar keinen Fall öffnen! Es gibt nur wenige Virenscanner, die mit Zero-Day-Viren umgehen können. Es gibt auch zahlreiche bekannte Phishing Attacken mit scheinbarem Absender Postbank, Volksbank, Sparkasse etc. es ist erstaunlich, dass da immer noch Menschen drauf hereinfallen.

Sanfte Grüße und einen friedlichen Abend noch


----------



## seba (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Missbrauch von DAV Mailadressen*

das ist echt eine schweinerei, sowas sollte bestraft werden, wenn ich mich nicht irre dann nennt man sowas Fake Mail hier kann man dadrüber lesen http://www.mathematik.uni-ulm.de/admin/spams/


----------

